# Có nên sơn nhà khi tường ẩm hay không?



## sonecofive (8/1/22)

*Sơn nhà khi tường ẩm* là điều tối kỵ mà bất kỵ mà bất kì một chuyên gia hay một hãng sơn nào đều khuyên khách hàng không nên thực hiện. Mục đích của việc này nhằm hạn chế hiện tượng bong tróc, suy giảm tuổi thọ cho ngôi nhà. Đây có phải lý do duy nhất mà bạn không nên sơn nhà khi tường ẩm hay không? Làm cách nào để tường nhà nhanh khô để thi công sơn? Ngay sau đây hãy cùng *Eco Five* tìm hiểu nhé.

*Có nên sơn nhà khi tường ẩm hay không?*
Tường mới trát xong là lúc mà độ ẩm đang ở mức cao nhất. Theo thời gian độ ẩm sẽ giảm dần giúp cho lớp sơn thi công gia tăng tuổi thọ và hạn chế những sự cố không đáng có.






Có nên sơn nhà khi tường ẩm hay không​Thời điểm những ngày thời tiết nồm ẩm, độ ẩm trong không khí cao khiến cho tường nhà bị hút ẩm. Đây không phải là lúc mà chúng ta nên sơn nhà.
Vậy thời điểm nào là thích hợp để sơn? Độ ẩm tường lý tưởng là bao nhiêu?​Theo lời khuyên từ phía các chuyên gia, độ ẩm tường dưới 16% là có thể thi công. Lúc này khi thi công sơn nhà, sản phẩm có thể phát huy tối đa tác dụng và tính thẩm mỹ cho công trình.

Nếu không có nhiệt kế để đo độ ẩm tường, bạn cũng có cách khác để xác định. Thông thường tường sau khi trát từ 10-15 ngày là tường có thể thi công (nếu trong mùa nồm ẩm thì cần để lâu hơn).

Do đó khi tường chưa đạt độ ẩm thích hợp, bạn không nên sơn nhà để tránh những lãng phí sau này.

*Hậu quả sơn nhà khi tường ẩm*
Nếu trong trường hợp thi công gấp, thời gian khô tường ngắn, rất có bạn sẽ gặp phải một số vấn đề sau:

Khả năng bảo vệ ngôi nhà kém bởi sản phẩm không thể phát huy hết tác dụng
Tình trạng nấm mốc, rêu bám trên bề mặt rất cao do độ ẩm trong tường đẩy lên không thể thoát ra ngoài.





Hậu quả sơn nhà khi tường ẩm​
Tường rất dễ bị bong tróc, phồng rộp do bị kiềm hóa gây mất thẩm mỹ
Ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe của gia đình khi vi khuẩn bám dính trên bề mặt tường; đặc biệt nếu nhà có trẻ nhỏ hay người mắc bệnh về hô hấp thì rất nguy hiểm.
Tuổi thọ nhà giảm, gây tốn kém chi phí cho việc sơn sửa lại nhà
Tường rất dễ bị chảy nước vào những ngày nồm ẩm. Từ đó làm hỏng các vật dụng nội thất trong nhà.
*3 cách làm tường nhanh khô để sơn*
Để có thể rút ngắn thời gian chờ đợi tường khô để thi công trong trường hợp bạn đang vội có thể áp dụng một số cách làm tường nhanh khô để sơn dưới đây nhé:

Mở cửa thông thoáng, giúp gió luân chuyển tốt tăng tốc độ thoát hơi ẩm của tường
Sử dụng quạt công nghiệp thổi thẳng vào tường tăng tốc độ thoát hơi nước
Tại các vị trí chân tường dễ bị thấm nước nhất có thể sử dụng mút hút ẩm để tường nhanh khô hơn
Tuy nhiên vào những ngày trời mưa hay độ ẩm trong không khí cao nên hạn chế mở cửa. Khi mở cửa sẽ khiến cho độ ẩm ngoài trời thổi vào phòng, vô tình sẽ khiến cho tình trạng tường bị ẩm ngày càng trở nên nghiêm trọng.

*Sơn nhà khi tường ẩm cần lưu ý những gì?*
Sơn nhà khi tường chưa đạt độ ẩm tiêu chuẩn là không nên, tuy nhiên nếu bạn cần thi công gấp để kịp với dự tính của mình cần chú ý một số vấn đề:






Lưu ý khi sơn nhà tường ẩm​
Nên tránh những ngày trời nồm ẩm sẽ khiến cho lớp sơn bị ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng
Ưu tiên sơn bề mặt ngoại thất trước để tường nội thất có thêm thời gian chờ
Nhất định phải chờ các lớp sơn cũ khô trước khi thi công lớp mới. Điều này đảm bảo rằng các lớp sơn thi công có thể bám sâu và chắc nhất có thể
Sau khi sơn nhà tạo điều kiện thông thoáng nhất để lớp sơn nhanh khô. Đồng thời đây cũng là cách làm giảm mùi sơn của tường mới. Có thể sử dụng thêm quạt gió để tăng hiệu quả.
Vì tường khi sơn chưa đạt độ ẩm cho phép khi thi công; vậy nên không thể bỏ qua công đoạn chống thấm. Đặc biệt là nên sử dụng các sản phẩm chống thấm chuyên dụng như *chất chống thấm pha xi măng TW11A* hoặc *sơn chống thấm màu đa năng CTM*. Đây là 2 sản phẩm được đánh giá có khả năng chống thấm ưu việt nhất hiện nay; giá cả phải chăng và cách thi công đơn giản.
Tìm hiểu chất chống thấm pha xi măng
Sơn chống thấm màu đa năng​*Kết luận*
Trên đây là những gợi ý của *Eco Five* giúp bạn giải đáp thắc mắc có sơn nhà khi tường ẩm được không? Bạn có thể tham khảo những lưu ý sơn nhà khi tường mà ẩm chúng tôi đưa ra ở trên nhé. Mọi ý kiến thắc mắc cần giải đáp bạn có thể liên theo số hotline để được giải đáp trực tiếp nhé.

*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*

*—————————————————————–*

*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*

*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*

*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*

*Hotline: 0961849219*

*Website: ecofive.com.vn*

*Fanpage:  sonecofive*​


----------



## Trần Thế Hiển (14/1/22)

SỢ CON NGHIỆN GAME, THÌ VAPU LÀ LỰA CHỌN TỐI ƯU NHẤT
 Phần Mềm Giám Sát Máy Tính & Chặn Web Đen Chỉ 42K ️️️
Tối ưu chi phí cho bố mẹ - Bảo vệ tối đa cho con trẻ:
 ✔ Chặn hơn 30.000 web đen, web phản động
 ✔ Chặn link truy cập Game Online và chặn  Game Offline
 ✔ Chặn mạng xã hội, youtube, tùy chỉnh theo yêu cầu bố mẹ
 ✔ Chụp màn hình máy tính định kỳ, gửi email báo cáo cho bố mẹ
 ✔ Cài đặt cho phép truy cập máy tính theo giờ
 ✔ Cài đặt cho phép truy cập Internet theo giờ
 ✔ Cập nhật tự động link web đen, tự động chặn bằng hệ thống AI
✔ Lưu trữ và Báo cáo lịch sử truy cập website hàng ngày của con
✔ Chụp ảnh và Gửi email hình ảnh màn hình sử dụng của con về cho Bố Mẹ
Kể từ khi có VAPU, bố mẹ có thể:
 Kiểm soát thời gian lên mạng và dùng máy tính của con
 Nắm bắt tình hình và nội dung mà con đã sử dụng trên Internet
 Bảo vệ con tuyệt đối khỏi các nội dung đồi trụy, bạo lực hoặc độc hại trên mạng
 Giúp con tập trung khi học trực tuyến
 Ngăn chặn nguy cơ nghiện game, nghiện Youtube, FB của con
—
Phần mềm với mức giá rẻ, lại cực kỳ dễ cài đặt và sử dụng thì không điều nào qua được VAPU. Đồng thời, vì là phần mềm do người Việt phát triển, vì thế khách hàng cũng được hỗ trợ tận tình, lâu dài. Đội kĩ thuật VAPU sẽ trực tiếp cài đặt và tư vấn cho Quý khách.
Cam kết hoàn tiền nếu Quý phụ huynh không hài lòng về sản phẩm.
LIÊN HỆ :
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU
 Hotline:   Mrs. Ngọc: 0968.909.203


----------

